# WIRKLICH !!!!! warme handschuhe gesucht



## trek 6500 (15. Februar 2009)

...fahre bisher die roeckl mit windstopper , sind aber sehr "sperrig" - hab dann die polarpaw von fox versucht - sollen bis -10 grad warmhalten ... pustekuchen ... nach 20 minuten bei 2 grad arschkalte finger .... wer hat einen guten tip für mich ??? danke , greez , k.


----------



## erny... (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir dieses Jahr die Vaude Ameno für den Winter gekauft und ich bin echt begeistert von diesen Handschuhen. Sie sind relativ dünn, sodass man noch genügend Gefühl in den Fingern hat, es kommt kein Wind durch und nach ca. 2 Stunden biken bei 0°C denken die Finger noch nicht einmal daran kalt zu werden. 
mfg erny...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-zolle (16. Februar 2009)

Schau dich einfach mal bei Snowboardhandschuhen um...
-18 und kein Problem.


----------



## flyingscot (16. Februar 2009)

Das Problem sind dann eher die Griffe: An der Stelle wird der Handschuh komprimiert und hat bei weitem nicht mehr die Wärmeleistung, die er üblicherweise hat. Daher muss ein Teil vom Griff übernommen werden. Da sind dann dicke Griffe aus geschlossenporigem Schaumstoff recht gut -- und Schraubgriffe meist sehr schlecht. Meine Odi Ruffian sind beispielsweise nicht besonders warm...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (16. Februar 2009)

specialized subzero. mit innenhandschuhen. trotzdem guter griff an lenker u bremse. auch fürs skifahren geeignet.


----------



## DeLocke (16. Februar 2009)

chiba bio xcell

halten super warm die sind bei um die 0 grad schon fast zu warm


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Februar 2009)

...vielen dank erstmal - werd mich mal nach den beschriebenen modellen im netz umgucken !!! gruss, k.


----------



## karstb (16. Februar 2009)

Habe Pearl Izumi Amfib Lobster. Sperrig sind die zwar, aber ich hatte noch nie kalte Hände drin (nur Schweißhände, also nicht ausziehen während der Fahrt).


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Februar 2009)

...uups, wie schaltest du denn mal schnell darin ...?????


----------



## michael17 (16. Februar 2009)

Chiba Expert, nach Herstellerangaben ein Winterhandschuh für verschiedene Sportarten, Temperaturbereich -10 bis +10°C.
Ich finde sie zum Radfahren sehr gut geeignet, allerdings bei Temperaturen um 0°C schon zu warm und dann schwitznass. Preis um 35 Euro.


----------



## Rolf (17. Februar 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Habe Pearl Izumi Amfib Lobster. Sperrig sind die zwar, aber ich hatte noch nie kalte Hände drin (nur Schweißhände, also nicht ausziehen während der Fahrt).




Die habe ich auch, allerdings bekomme ich in denen *kalte Finger* aufdem Weg zur Arbeit (knappe halbe Stunde), wenn die Temperatur *unter ca. - 5°C* ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (17. Februar 2009)

Warm sind auf jeden Fall die *Sugoi Firewall XT*, habe mir sie diesen Winter zugelegt, da andere sog. Winterhandschuhe bei nicht mehr funktioniert haben. Sind vorgeformt und schöööön warm.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Februar 2009)

...was an der sache noch problematisch ist , ich brauche grösse xs - und die führen viele hersteller gar net .... :-(


----------



## EvoOlli (17. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...was an der sache noch problematisch ist , ich brauche grösse xs - und die führen viele hersteller gar net .... :-(




Den Sugoi gibts in XS (http://sugoi.com/item/sug91579u.610), auch bei deutschen Händlern.


----------



## wemu (17. Februar 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Habe Pearl Izumi Amfib Lobster. Sperrig sind die zwar, aber ich hatte noch nie kalte Hände drin (nur Schweißhände, also nicht ausziehen während der Fahrt).



Verwende diese Handschuhe jetzt den 3. Winter  ab <0°.
Bei Temperaturen unter -5° bekomme ich aber auch nach einiger Zeit kalte Fingerspitzen. Dann einfach die Finger zurück ziehen (Hand zur Faust formen) und schon nach 2 - 3 Minuten sind die Finger wieder warm.

Die Sugoi Firewall XT verwende ich seit Weihnachten, sind OK bei mir bis ca. -2°, dann gibts auch kalte Fingerspitzen. Sind aber dann im Vergleich zu den Pearl Izumi Amfib Lobster viel zu eng um die Fingerspitzen nach oben erwähnten Prinzip wieder warm zu bekommen.

Ab <-8° ziehe ich noch dünne Baumwoll Handschuhe zusätzlich unter die Pearl Izumi Lobster.

Übrigens ist das Schalten mit den Lobster Handschuhen beim MTB und selbst beim RR kein Problem!

Im Vergleich zu den wärmsten Gore Bikewear Handschuhen sind die Sugoi und natürlich auch die Pearl Izumi Lobster für mich eindeutig die bessere Wahl.

gruss wemu


----------



## fissenid (18. Februar 2009)

hallo

ich fahre nun auch schon im dritten winter einen handschuh von pearl izumi!!! zwar nicht den lobster, aber den Inferno Glove http://www.preisroboter.de/redirect.php?prid=54094045&prz=c8db66922d12c10c6bbfc24beaefd9fd

ich bin sehr zufrieden, und ziehe den Handschuh aber erst ab unter 0 Grad an, denn sonst ist er mir echt schon zu warm.... er taugt auch zum Snowboarden 

Gruß
DOminik


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Februar 2009)

Hab auch welche von Roeckl mit Winstopper, aber die sind schon älter. Funktionieren auch bei Minusgraden wunderbar. 
Schau mal in Läden rein, die Berufsbekleidung führen. Hab mir ein zweites Paar von "ejendals" gekauft. Die bauen interessante Winterhandschuhe. Und da die eigentlich zum Arbeiten gedacht sind, halten die auch super beim beiken. Auf meinen steht "Tegera pro" drauf und so ne große Schneeflocke. Die halten auch bei tiefen Minusgraden warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bird (4. Oktober 2009)

So nun hat bei mir die Radeln-Mit-Handschuhen-Saison wieder angefangen und die alten sind hinüber.
Habe eigentlich immer kalte Finger und wollte diesen Winter endlich wirklich!!! warme Handschuhe haben.
Dachte dabei an Dreifingerhandschuhe, die wasserdicht sind und einen langen Saum haben.
Bis jetzt habe ich diese Kombination aber leider noch nicht gefunden.

Also hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## firefix (4. Oktober 2009)

bird schrieb:


> So nun hat bei mir die Radeln-Mit-Handschuhen-Saison wieder angefangen und die alten sind hinüber.
> Habe eigentlich immer kalte Finger und wollte diesen Winter endlich wirklich!!! warme Handschuhe haben.
> Dachte dabei an Dreifingerhandschuhe, die wasserdicht sind und einen langen Saum haben.
> Bis jetzt habe ich diese Kombination aber leider noch nicht gefunden.
> ...



Wie einen Beitrag zuvor schon erwähnt kauf dir Handschuhe in einem Berufsbedarf. Ich habe Millionen Handschuhe ausprobiert/gekauft und letzten Winter welche im vorbeigehen im lokalem Werkzeugladen mitgenommen (7 Euro?). Im gegensatz zu Rockel usw. sind die bei -15 noch warm bei -20 Finger leicht zurückziehen und gut (Nr. größer kaufen dafür).


----------



## bird (8. Oktober 2009)

Nur leider sind Arbeitshandschuhe wohl nicht wasserdicht.

Was haltet ihr denn von diesenhttp://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/pearl-izumi-amfib-lobster-glove-black/12927.html?c=18


----------



## Rolf (8. Oktober 2009)

bird schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesenhttp://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/pearl-izumi-amfib-lobster-glove-black/12927.html?c=18



s.o.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Oktober 2009)

bird schrieb:


> Nur leider sind Arbeitshandschuhe wohl nicht wasserdicht.
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von diesenhttp://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/pearl-izumi-amfib-lobster-glove-black/12927.html?c=18


 
Da kannste gleich Goro-Tex von Gore kaufen und gut is.


----------



## Baxx (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die Gore Winterhandschuhe mit Gore-Tex und die PI Lobster. In beiden wird mir mit der Zeit kalt. An den Tagen mit -20 °C letzten Winter war es garnicht lustig  . Nun denke ich über das Assos Winter Glove System nach, scheint wohl ganz gut zu sein. Aber 140  sind schon ne ganze Stange Geld...


----------



## Rottiriva (9. Oktober 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> ....An den Tagen mit -20 °C letzten Winter...


----------



## Baxx (9. Oktober 2009)

Rottiriva schrieb:


>



Hilf mir weiter, was soll ich dir jetzt daran erklären?


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2009)

es gab wohl keine so tiefen tempraturen, what ever...

trennung

ich fahre roeckl goretex-handschuhe sind sauwarm, fast schon zu warm. bergauf hab ich daher andere handschuhe an als bergab.


----------



## mistermoo (9. Oktober 2009)

er ist ne lusche und fährt nur ab +5 oder mehr graden....

nach 3-4 std werden meine finger erst kalt und das liegt bei -10 grad wohl noch immer daran das ich zuviel schwitze und die handschuhe dann feucht von innen sind. trage windstopper unterziehhandschuhe (seidendünn) und günstige bikehandschuhe mit windstopper von decathlon, bisher hats gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Ich fahre mit Langlaufhandschuhen von Roeckl. Habe im letzten Winter nicht einmal kalte Finger gehabt. Außer dem gibt es die Handschuhe schon in kleinen Größen.
http://www.roeckl.de/sports/index.html


----------



## tonfilm (22. November 2011)

vielleicht darf ich den thread nochmal 'aufwärmen' 

wie siehts mittlerweile aus, was fahrt ihr nun?
habe mir als jugendlicher mal extrem die hände beim fahren unterkühlt, seit dem schmerz es sehr wenn sie zu kalt werden... also ich brauch da echt was gutes...


----------



## Fuzzzy (22. November 2011)

hab mir kürzlich den inferno von mavic gekauft.nicht zu dick und großen themperaturenbereich.laut hersteller -15° - 8° .
bin ihn vor ein paar tagen bei nebel bergab gefahren (ca. 800 hm) bei 2°.
gefühlt bestimmt -10° .
sau-teuer aber sein geld wert.muß halt lange halten..


----------



## supiboy (22. November 2011)

habe auch seit letztem Winter den Mavic Inferno. Habe vorher mehr Geld für Handschuhe ausgegeben als ich wollte, Craft, Roeckl, Chiba, alle waren "Winterhandschuhe". 
Da ich auch sehr schnell friere bin ich dann mit Skihandschuhen gefahren. Aber nach dem Ich mir von Mavic Inferno Jacke und Hose gekauft hatte und sehr zufrieden war/bin, mussten die Handschuhe auch gut sein. Und es ist so. Die sind ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Juuro (12. Februar 2012)

Welche von Craft hattest du? Die sind also nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## morcom (13. Februar 2012)

ich war am donnerstag mit normalen handschuhen unterwegs hatte aber einweghandschuhe drunter und meine hände waren echt warm ! Probiert es mal


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2012)

momentan gibt es wirklich gute Angebote für Skihandschuhe (schlechte Skisaison, Frühling naht). Meiner Meinung nach, das beste für die richtig kalten Temperturen. Radhandschuhe, selbt die Wintermodelle, sind wirklich nur für Frauentemperaturen konzipiert. Heute mit meinen Skihandschuhen bei -10°C unterwegs gewesen. War mir dann nach einiger Zeit echt zu warm.

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimt. Auf Kevlarschicht o.ä. unten achten.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Februar 2012)

Noch ein Tipp für Frostbeulen wie mich: Kitesurf-Winterhandschuhe. Die Dinger sind aus Neopren und so ausgelegt, dass sich ein dünner Schweißfilm zwischen Hand und Handschuh bildet. Das und das 3mm starke Neopren sind anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil man kein so direktes Griffgefühl hat, wie bei dünneren Handschuhen. Kalt wird mir in den Dingern aber auch bei -15°C und 3h Fahrt nicht.


----------



## hnx (14. Februar 2012)

Innenhandschuhe aus Merino.
So kann man während der Fahrt noch variieren und schleppt dann nicht zwei Paar Handschuhe mit sich rum.

Ich nutze die Silk Liner von Hestra mit TLD XC Gloves, damit fahr ich noch bei -10-15° ohne zu frieren. Meine Freundin friert schneller, sie hat die Merino Wool Liner + Windstopper Tracker (beides Hestra).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAal (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss das auch nochmal pushen hier.
Hat einer evtl. Erfahrungen mit den Ziener Don WS (Grip Control)?
http://www.unlimited-outdoor.de/Bike-Bekleidung/Bike-Zubehoer/Ziener-Don-WS-Bike-Glove-Fahrradhandschuh--8414.html

Hatte sie heute an den HÃ¤nden und war vom TragegefÃ¼hl echt angetan. Nur kann ich nicht einschÃ¤tzen wie warm sie nun wirklich halten. 
Hab wirklich extrem schlecht durchblutete HÃ¤nde und trockene Haut, so dass die Handschuhe schon was taugen mÃ¼ssen. Auf DÃ¤umlinge usw. mÃ¶chte ich aber trotzdem gerne verzichten 

Gibt es vielleicht sogar extreme Fortschritte und Neuerungen oder ein Top Modell sagen wir bis um die 60â¬?


----------



## Deleted 227626 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei tieferen Temperaturen als -10° benutze ich diese:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/arctis-pcm-sympatex-handschuh.html

Noch nie gefroren auch nicht bei -20° und dabei 8h gefahren...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2012)

@DerAal

der von dir verlinkte handschuh ist rein vom bildd her ein simpler windstopper handschuh, sowas kann ned warm sein.

um zu wärmen muss ein handschuh irgend ne art wärme isolation drin haben und um so mehr davon umso wärmer, so einfach is es.

die aldi ski softshell hanschuhe habem ordentlich futter drin, die sollen bis zu -30° warm halten, für 6 denk ich ist der preis fair.


----------



## Sandhase (13. Dezember 2012)

Wirklich "Warme Handschuhe", kenne ich nur aus Neopren, hab vor Jahren
welche gehabt, bis -20° immer noch mehr als warm sowas zB.

http://www.recon-company.com/lights...pak-geogrip-neoprene-handschuh/category/1041/

waren mir Persönlich aber viel zu warm, fahre momentan (-3bis -6°) immer noch mit meinen Sommerteilen.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Dinger haben keine verschweißten Nähte, oder?


----------



## Sandhase (13. Dezember 2012)

Sieht nicht so aus, aber wozu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Dezember 2012)

Im Winter wird's auch schnell mal nass. Ich weiß nicht, wie schnell das kalte Wasser von außen aufgewärmt wird.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2012)

neopren is ne spielerei sonst nix, hatte mal ne glaub 6-7mm zum testen gekauft , super warm logisch aber nach ner stunde tropfte das wasser seitlich raus und nach 2-3 stunden sind die hände komplett durchgeweicht vom im wasser schwimmen, die teile taugen nur für wassersport wofür sie auch gemacht sind.
neopren ist 0 atmungsaktiv da es nur ein simpler gummi ist der paar luftbläschen drinnen hat.

heute paar superwarme handschuhe im angebot bei outdoor broker, alles extrem warme teile.
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/

den hier find ich günstig und sehr interessant.
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/snowlife-future-glove-men.html


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe mir letzten Winter ein Paar Mystic Cure Kitesurfhandschuhe gekauft. Die sind 3mm stark und haben komplett verschweißte Nähte. Klar schwitzt man drunter. Das ist das Konzept der Handschuhe. Das Schwitzwasser sorgt dafür, dass man sich selbst von innen wärmt.
Ich ziehe dünne Stoffhandschuhe drunter und kann so stundenlang bei -10°C fahren. Aber das ist wie immer eine sehr subjektive Sache.


----------



## brainsail (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mal auf der Suche nach möglichst warmen Winterhandschuhen ein paar Modelle getestet. Es sind alles sogenannte Lobster Handschuhe für Ein-Finger-Bremser. Also der Zeigefinger ist extra und die anderen drei Finger haben ein Fach zusammen. Das ist eine sinnvolle Konstruktion, wenn es warm sein soll. Mein Handumfang ist 22 cm. Das wäre Größe 8, also M oder L. Aber wie unten zu lesen ist, fallen die Handschuhe so falsch aus, dass ich größere nehmen muss.


Roeckl Vacha Lobster
Ich kann in denen bei +3 Grad kalte Finger haben, wenn ich mich nicht warm fahre. Unter Null wird's dann am Zeigefinger richtig unangenehm. Wenn ich mich aber warmfahren kann, ein paar Minuten bergauf, dann ist es allen Fingern darin schön kuschelig. Das geht auch bei -8 Grad noch, wahrscheinlich auch darunter. Sonst sind sie schön weich und man hat ein gutes Gefühl für das, was man anfasst. Die Passform ist sehr gut, nur der Zeigefinger ist etwas zu kurz. Könnte daran liegen, dass ich sie in Größe 8 habe. Bis Größe 8 sind die laut Hersteller auf die Frauenanatomie zugeschnitten, ab Größe 8,5 auf Männer. Mann sollte sie wahrscheinlich in größer nehmen. Es hilft vielleicht gegen die Kälte, wenn der Zeigefinger nicht so stark am Ende anstößt. Die Oberseite der Zeigefinger ist nicht aus demselben winddichten und wasserabweisenden Material wie bei den anderen Fingern, sondern aus weicherem Stoff. Es pfeift nicht direkt rein und weicht nicht gleich durch, aber so langsam kommt doch mehr Kälte rein von der Spitze her als bei dem 3-Finger-Fach. Der Klettverschluss hat ein elastisches Band. Man kann die Handschuhe an- und ausziehen, ohne ihn zu öffnen, und er sitzt trotzdem schön straff.


Vaude Syberia
Habe ich im direkten Vergleich mit Roeckl Vacha Lobster ein paar Minuten bei -2 Grad und Nebel getestet, dann waren meine Finger schon etwas kalt. In den Roeckl Vacha Lobster dagegen kaum. Also für den Winter uninteressant. Ansonsten sind sie etwas steif, aber die Passform ist in Ordnung.


Specialized Subzero 
Das sind doppelte Handschuhe mit einem Fingerhandschuh innen. Sie sind am Zeigefinger so eng, dass der Finger schlecht durchblutet wird und friert. Ich habe keine Wurstfinger, eher dünne. Und das ist bei Größe XL. In Größe L komme ich kaum hinein. Nur der Daumen hat viel Platz. Das Klima innen ist leicht feucht, auch wenn die Finger kalt sind und man nicht extra schwitzt. Auch sind sie hart und steif. Durch die doppelten Handschuhe hat man ein schlechtes Gefühl für das, was man anfasst. Den Klettverschluss sollte man beim An- und Ausziehen jedes mal öffnen und schließen, sonst sitzt er zu locker oder man kommt kaum rein.


Sugoi Firewall Z
Die 3 Finger Kammer ist sehr weit und hat keine Unterteilung, so dass die Finger unangenehm locker sitzen. Da geht auch unnötig Wärme verloren. Dabei ist mir der Zeigefinger schon zu kurz. Das ist bei Größe XL und L gleich schlecht. Zwischen den Größen ist kaum ein Unterschied. Der Klettverschluss ist nicht am Handgelenk, sondern am Ende des Handschuhs, am Unterarm. Wenn man ihn auf und zu macht, kann man einen eng anliegenden Aermelabschluss der Jacke darunterfummeln. Wenn man das nicht macht, pfeift es da kalt hinein. Der Stoff fasst sich relativ dünn an, so dass man gut durchfühlen kann. Wärmetechnisch sind sie ungefähr so gut oder schlecht wie die anderen. So genau konnte ich das nicht testen. Jedenfalls sind sie nicht so viel besser, dass es sich lohnt, die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Schulle (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die hier. Kosten nicht viel und fahre die bei -10°C ohne Probleme. Wenn es kälter wird, kommen meine Laufhandschuhe drunter und ab geht´s


----------



## Rolf (23. Dezember 2012)

Schulle schrieb:


> Ich habe die hier. Kosten nicht viel und fahre die bei -10°C ohne Probleme. Wenn es kälter wird, kommen meine Laufhandschuhe drunter und ab geht´s



Die habe ich auch, die sind wirklich top für das Geld. Allerdings sollte es nicht kälter werden als ca. +3°C. Ich trage die zwar auch im Winter aber nur bergauf.


----------



## zett78 (17. Januar 2013)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Handschuhen gemacht?

GORE Bike Wear FUSION SO WINDSTOPPER® Handschuhe

https://www.google.de/search?q=GORE...a:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs

habe die Gore und die Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell WxB 3x1 Gloves hier zum testen liegen.
Die Gore bauen nicht so dick wie die Pearls, die meiner Meinung nach ziemlich warm sein dürften, kommen ja auch mit Innenhandschuh.
Vorteil Gore im Bezug auf Feingefühl, hier schlatet es sich immer noch bestens. 

Würde gerne beide mal in Aktion testen, hat jmd, dazu ein paar Tipps, damit man nicht unbedingt auf dem Rad testen muss und die Dinger direkt einsaut.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Diekholzener (17. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 1 Monat die Fahrradhandschuhe von Roeckl.

DIe Handschuhe sind gefüttert und gepolstert. Ich habe mit den Handschuhen richtig Gripp.

Bei - 10 Grad absolut Top. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Zur Zeit bei Zweirad Stadler für 25 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/roeckl/roeckl-radhandschuh-schwarz.html,a24378


----------



## Der_Torsten (17. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Handschuhen gemacht?
> 
> GORE Bike Wear FUSION SO WINDSTOPPER® Handschuhe
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir die auch geholt, da ich dachte, dass die durch den zusätzlichen Überzieher warm genug sind. Pustekuchen.

In den Handschuhen kühlt selbst bei -5°C mein Daumen innerhalb von Minuten aus. Nach 5 km sind meine Finger eiskalt.
Das einzig Gute ist wirklich die Passform und das Gefühl am Lenker.
Aber unter 0°C wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## era (17. Januar 2013)

Skihandschuhe vom Aldi hatte ich mir mal gekauft.
Dann wird das Radfahren auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn es nicht nass ist, empfehle ich die Baumwollhandschuhe von Thinsulate. Kosten keine 10â¬ und gibts regelmÃig bei den Discountern dieses Landes. Die halten dann 1 Winter lang und landen danach im MÃ¼ll.
Da kÃ¶nnen die fast 30â¬ teuren Vaude, so sehr ich diese Marke sonst mag, nicht mithalten...obwohl diese fÃ¼r bis -15Â°C beworben werden.


----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht nass ist, empfehle ich die Baumwollhandschuhe von Thinsulate. Kosten keine 10 und gibts regelmßig bei den Discountern dieses Landes. Die halten dann 1 Winter lang und landen danach im Müll.
> Da können die fast 30 teuren Vaude, so sehr ich diese Marke sonst mag, nicht mithalten...obwohl diese für bis -15°C beworben werden.



Das dieses 10 EUR Produkt wirklich warm ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Hier mag das eigene Kälteempfinden eine sehr große Rolle spielen, welches offenbar bei dir nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie beim Otto-Normal-Radfahrer.


----------



## Glitscher (18. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Das dieses 10 EUR Produkt wirklich warm ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Hier mag das eigene Kälteempfinden eine sehr große Rolle spielen, welches offenbar bei dir nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie beim Otto-Normal-Radfahrer.



OK, das da jeder ein anderes Empfinden hat ist logisch, allerdings werden zb. meine Füße extrem schnell kalt, aus der Sicht würde ich mich nicht als sonderlich kälteunempfindlich sehen.
Für das Geld hab ich es damals einfach probiert und finde es hat sich gelohnt. Falsch machen kann man ja bei 8 nicht viel...


----------



## discordius (18. Januar 2013)

Bei echter Kälte verwende ich auch günstige Thinsulate Ski-Handschuhe aus dem Supermarkt. Das sind die einzigen, bei denen ich keine Probleme habe. Bei meinen deutlich teureren North Face Ski-Handschuhen und meinen gefütterten Chiba Windstopper Bikehandschuhen werden die Finger recht schnell richtig kalt und taub.
Die günstigen Dinger sind warm, winddicht und bisher ausreichend wasserdicht. Nur atmungsaktiv eben nicht.


----------



## era (18. Januar 2013)

Die Thinsulate Everton sind echt gut bei Kälte..


----------



## borisw (18. Januar 2013)

Da ich aktuell auch welche Suche, mal ne Frage ob einer die von Assos hat und für gut, also ausreichend warm, befinden würde:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k505/a49996/earlywintergloves_s7-white-panther.html

Ich hab welche von Ziener in der Winterausführung, aber bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad fallen mir die Fingerkuppen ab... Selbst mit Unterziehhandschuhen....

Danke
Boris


----------



## era (18. Januar 2013)

borisw schrieb:


> Da ich aktuell auch welche Suche, mal ne Frage ob einer die von Assos hat und für gut, also ausreichend warm, befinden würde:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k505/a49996/earlywintergloves_s7-white-panther.html
> 
> Ich hab welche von Ziener in der Winterausführung, aber bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad fallen mir die Fingerkuppen ab... Selbst mit Unterziehhandschuhen....


Assos 
Temperaturbereich: früher Winter (6 bis 12°C)

sie sind für den frühen Winter vorgesehen solange es 6-12 C° über dem Gefrierpunkt liegt.

Es ist fraglich ob das die richtige Entscheidung wäre.


----------



## borisw (18. Januar 2013)

era schrieb:


> Assos
> Temperaturbereich: früher Winter (6 bis 12°C)
> 
> sie sind für den frühen Winter vorgesehen solange es 6-12 C° über dem Gefrierpunkt liegt.
> ...



Sorry, zuviele Links in Tabs offen 
Die Fugu waren auch gemeint!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k505/a50000/fugugloves_s7.html


----------



## era (18. Januar 2013)

http://stores.ebay.de/laden19/sport-/_i.html?_fsub=3058546011
http://www.ebay.ch/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260879785351
die sind echt gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (18. Januar 2013)

era schrieb:


> Die Thinsulate Everton sind echt gut bei Kälte..



Genau die meinte ich. Nicht hübsch aber warm.


----------



## Glitscher (18. Januar 2013)

era schrieb:


> Die Thinsulate Everton sind echt gut bei Kälte..



Ich bevorzuge Bild 3, hab die anderen aber nicht getestet...so oder so, für das Geld kann nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Matschgo (18. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Handschuhe-Power-Shell-GWPOWE990008/dp/B0052JZSFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358539992&sr=8-2"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Handschuhe Power Soft Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

+ 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Odlo-Handschuhe-Warm-black-10640/dp/B00359A9O0/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1358540032&sr=1-1"]Odlo Herren Handschuhe Warm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

... 2,5h bei -17° und ich hab noch geschwitzt in den Pfoten.


----------



## zett78 (21. Januar 2013)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die auch geholt, da ich dachte, dass die durch den zusätzlichen Überzieher warm genug sind. Pustekuchen.
> 
> In den Handschuhen kühlt selbst bei -5°C mein Daumen innerhalb von Minuten aus. Nach 5 km sind meine Finger eiskalt.
> Das einzig Gute ist wirklich die Passform und das Gefühl am Lenker.
> Aber unter 0°C wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.



Am Samstag mal getestet, sind auch nix für mich.
Passform optimal, ansonsten nach 10min schon durchgekühlt.

Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell WxB 3x1 Gloves
noch nicht getestet, dürften aber warm sein (bei dem Preis). Leider tragen sie sehr dick auf, eigentlich schon ein K.O. Kriterium

GORE Bike Wear FUSION GTX
tragen mir auch zu dick auf, sehen aus, wie ein Motorrad Hanhschuh
noch nicht getestet

gehen aber wohl alle wieder zurück


gestern noch bestellt:



*Deister WS Bike Handscchuhe black*


*XENON SO THERMO WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Handschuhe*
 XL / 9 schwarz 



*Rad Funktion Rebstein Winterhandschuhe*

Die Suche geht also weiter


----------



## Deleted263252 (21. Januar 2013)

Schau mal im Roseversand vorbei. Die Eigenmarke ist ganz gut. So ab 30 Euro kannst nicht meckern, was Wärme und Qualität angeht.

Bestell einfach ein paar Teile und schick das, was Du nicht willst, zurück. Wärme- bzw. Kälteempfindung ist individuell, deshalb benenne ich Dir kein Modell ;-)


----------



## evros (21. Januar 2013)

hey hab mir die *earlyWinterGloves 851*

gekauft...für 60 euro habs aber noch nicht getestet ...bin mir un sicher ob die überhaubt bischen kälte halten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (22. Januar 2013)

evros schrieb:


> hey hab mir die *earlyWinterGloves 851*
> 
> gekauft...für 60 euro habs aber noch nicht getestet ...bin mir un sicher ob die überhaubt bischen kälte halten..



finger wech von drogen


----------



## RetroRider (22. Januar 2013)

In diesem Winter habe ich mit Sugoi Handschuhen "for extreme winter conditions" mein Vorurteil mal wieder bestätigt: Radsport-Gedöhns taugt im Winter höchstens als 1. Schicht, aber obendrüber gehört Berufs- oder Skikleidung. Man muss nur darauf achten, daß der Schnitt zum Pedalieren nicht zu ungeeignet ist. (Aber selbst das bekommen einige Radsport-Hype-Hersteller nicht einmal hin. Hauptsache teuer, hauchdünn und bunt.)


----------



## alet08 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich mache seit vielen Jahren die besten Erfahrungen mit ´Zanier´.

Mit den ´three in one´ gehe ich eisklettern....


----------



## moxrox (22. Januar 2013)

Neulich bin ich durch den Stadler geschlendert, welcher ja durchaus relativ viel Auswahl an Handschuhen ausliegen hat. 

Ich habe keinen einzigen richtig warmen Handschuh für tiefere Minusgrade entdecken können, obwohl viele als "Winterhandschuh" deklariert wurden von verschidensten bekannten Sportmarken im Radsportbereich, teilweise mit Windstopper usw. Allerdings waren alle Handschuhe alle ausnahmslos dünn gefüttert, selbst im Preisbereich von 50-60. Rote Handschuhe von Mavic hatte ich in der Hand, das waren einer der wenigen die etwas mehr Dämmung hatten aber trotzdem noch dünn waren wenn man diese mit Skihandschuhe vergleicht.

Ein paar Meter weiter gibts den Motorsport Bereich, die dortigen Handschuhe  waren äusserst gut gefüttert. Teilweise mit GoreTex und generell ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

ich konnte bisher den 6â¬ aldi handschuh nur bei -15Â° testen der hÃ¤lt auf jeden fall superwarm, ist halt ein softshell ski handschuh mit ordentlich wÃ¤rmefutter, kÃ¶nnte dem einen oder andeen zu dick sein ansonsten preis leistung genial.

und @_moxrox_ guter tipp im motorradbereich zu schaun.
hab mich aus interesse was heutzutage leuten so angedrecht wird mal umgesehn im normalrad bereich, eher nur modischer schnickschnack verkauft wie du sagst alles dÃ¼nn und unfunktionell.


----------



## moxrox (22. Januar 2013)

Gut, die Motorrad Handschuhe sind schon etwas steif durch die teilweise starken Ledereinsätze und einige Modelle besitzen Schutznoppen aber es ist möglich damit vor allem wenn man den Schutz für die Hände braucht. Ich denke gute Auswahl findet man im Skisportbereich, die auch für den Radsport handlicher sind. Ich benutze selber dicke Skihandschuhe wenn es wirklich kalt wird.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

jo aber grundsÃ¤tzlich ist der denkansatz sehr gut, da ja am motorrad deutlich schneller gefahren wird und ebenfalls ne gewisse feinmotorik gebraucht wird.

ich hab leider keinen louis in meiner umgebung im mir mal anzuschaun was in dem sektor angeboten wird.
zum beispiel sowas kÃ¶nnte recht krass sein.
http://www.louis.de/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=201409

und das mit dem leder is ned so wild, wenn ich ein leder weich haben will schmir ich es mir haufen lederfett und co ein, dann wird dsas leder weich wie ein taschentuch.

mit dem zum beispiel hab ich bisher noch jedes leder superweich hinbekommen.
http://www.kieffer.net/lederpflege/lederpflege-creme/?start=0/

ist zwar fÃ¼r sattel und stiefel im reitsport aber ich benutze es fÃ¼r ledersachen um sie weich zu bekommen.

aber mit den aldi teilen komm ich zum beispiek 1a zurecht , sind mir nicht zu dick, schalten und bremsen geht bei mir problemlos der griff ist auch ok, somit ein hanschuh der locker bei -20Â°+ warmhÃ¤lt.
weich und wetterfest ist der hanschuh auch also das tragegefÃ¼hl spitze und das fÃ¼r 6â¬, ich finds klasse das so hervorragende produkte existieren, obwohl ich eher zu dehnen gehÃ¶re die im grunde alles kritisieren.

hier nochmal der link wer diesen handschuh nicht kennt.
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_36335.htm


----------



## Sandra07 (22. Januar 2013)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 1 Monat die Fahrradhandschuhe von Roeckl.
> 
> DIe Handschuhe sind gefüttert und gepolstert. Ich habe mit den Handschuhen richtig Gripp.
> 
> ...



Hi,

die habe ich auch, die sind wirklich super warm. Sind selbst letzten Samstag bei -7°C und Ostwind nach 1,5Stunden noch schön warm gewesen 

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## evros (22. Januar 2013)

HB76 schrieb:


> finger wech von drogen


nicht alle sollen drogen nehmen..reicht nicht für alle..


----------



## moxrox (22. Januar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich von diesem Handschutz gegen Kälte zu halten, indem man einfach hineinschlüpft ? Das ist bekannt bei Motorradfahrer, wundere mich ob das nicht zu riskant ist beim radfahren.  







Gibts recht günstig bei ebay
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=bar muffs&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


Normale Handschuhe reichen mir eigentlich, fand das nur interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Januar 2013)

Komm gerade vom nightride: 2.45 Stunden bei -5 bei scharfem Wind und meine neuen Handschuhe für 8 haben alles mitgemacht:
http://shop.blaeser-berufsbekleidun...&k=131&p=produkte_detail&pid=1287&x=0...heute
...zwischendurch sind die Finger etwas kalt geworden aber dann bis zum Ende wars warm. Anzumerken vielleicht noch, dass die Einheits-Grösse 10 für mittelgrosse Hände (24,5cm Handumfang bei mir) geeignet ist.

Bei -10 nehm ich nachwievor lieber meine Skihandschuhe von Lidl ...die sind superwarm und haben ursprünglich ungefähr dasselbe gekostet aber gehen mir leider langsam kaputt.


----------



## flametop (25. Januar 2013)

mmn bester "trick" sind wechselhandschuhe. wenn ich meine ach so warmen handschuhe bis auf den gipfel komplett durchgeschwitzt habe, wärmen die bei der abfahrt natürlich kaum. zieh ich die dagegen erst zur abfahrt an habe ich wohlig warme hände.


----------



## evros (26. Januar 2013)

hab marke handschuhe gekauft assos für 79euro..

was ist passiert nicht mal zwei mal angezogen .ist die nart aufgegagen..das gibs doch nicht was ist das passiert so was werden die handschuhe nicht kontroliert ??


----------



## era (27. Januar 2013)

Was zu erwarten war bei Leichtbau. 
Deswegen macht es weniger aus wenn sie günstiger sind.


----------



## zett78 (28. Januar 2013)

habe immer noch nix gefunden 
und das Wetter gibt jetzt auch nix mehr zum testen her


----------



## borisw (28. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> habe immer noch nix gefunden
> und das Wetter gibt jetzt auch nix mehr zum testen her



Geht mir genauso, und die Saison ist zum Kältetest gelaufen, also ich bleib dran und schau mich weiter um...


----------



## zett78 (28. Januar 2013)

borisw schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, und die Saison ist zum Kältetest gelaufen, also ich bleib dran und schau mich weiter um...



habe zuletzt den hier getestet:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/northwave-winter-handschuhe-husky/aid:440434

hätte gerne die erste Bewertung bestätigt


----------



## Maddin M. (11. Februar 2013)

Da ja gerade wieder Schlussverkauf ist, bin ich auch auf der Suche nach neuen Winterhandschuhen. Hatte jetzt für 2 Wintersaisons die Lizard Skins Blizzard http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33180
Waren von der Wärmeleistung her ganz gut (bis -10 Grad war es ok). Dennoch würde ich gerne mal was Neues und viellecht auch Besseres ausprobieren. Die Handschuhe sollten auf jeden Fall ordentlich warm sein, aber auch noch genügend Bewegungsfreiheit und Lenkergefühl bieten, da sie vornehmlich zum Freeriden gedacht sind.
Bin auf die Oakley Revert Storm http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84653 gestoßen. Sehen eigentlich diesbezüglich ganz gut aus...
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Handschuhen? Oder gibt's noch bessere Tipps?


----------



## era (11. Februar 2013)

> Oder gibt's noch bessere Tipps?


Also ich brauch große handschuhe.
Die Everton stellen mich recht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inflameswetrust (11. Februar 2013)

hab die hier [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SPYDER-Overweb-Gore-Tex-Herren-Handschuhe/dp/B009B7BWM8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360587448&sr=8-1"]SPYDER "Overweb Gore-Tex" Herren Ski Handschuhe, Modell 2013: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] ja sorry ist von amazon aber daas war das erste ergebnis bei google. gibts im WSV schon deutlich günstiger. Sind sehr warm, auch bei temperaturen unnter -5, und sind super wasserdicht. Sehen zwar recht dick aus, eignen sich aber trotzdem ganz gut zum Dh fahren.


----------



## ansgar1 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Sugoi Firewall, Gore Sommerhandschuhe und die Craft Siberian Glove. Mit allen bin ich im Winter gefahren, nach 20 min ist auch der dünnste Handschuh warm, der Craft ist n sympatex(recht wasserdicht) mit nem Fleece Innenhandschuh und brüllewarm, aber nicht zu schwitzig bei Plustemperaturen. Ist gerade bei bike-discount für 29 zu haben


----------



## buller (24. Februar 2013)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sugoi Firewall, Gore Sommerhandschuhe und die Craft Siberian Glove. Mit allen bin ich im Winter gefahren, nach 20 min ist auch der dünnste Handschuh warm, der Craft ist n sympatex(recht wasserdicht) mit nem Fleece Innenhandschuh und brüllewarm, aber nicht zu schwitzig bei Plustemperaturen. Ist gerade bei bike-discount für 29 zu haben



Hi
Also die craft Handschuhe habe ich jetzt ein Wochenende probiert und kann deine Aussage nicht bestätigen. 

Gefahren bei - 5C° etwa 15 Minuten. 
Ich hatte saukalte finger. 

Fahre sonst bis 0C° Neoprenhandschuhe ausm Decathlon. 

Habe mir jetzt die Firewall XT bestellt und werde berichten. 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## DerAal (24. Februar 2013)

borisw schrieb:


> Ich hab welche von Ziener in der Winterausführung, aber bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad fallen mir die Fingerkuppen ab... Selbst mit Unterziehhandschuhen....
> 
> Danke
> Boris



Kann ich leider bestätigen. habe mir das Modell "Deniro" gekauft, da sie echt verdammt bequem waren und es sich im Laden so anegfühlt hat als würden sie gut warm halten. 

Aber auch bei mir, selbst mit Unterziehhandschuhen, sehr unbefriedigend.  Bereits ab ca. 2 Grad und "normalen" Rad fahren, also keine besonderer körperlicher Anstrengung, fireren einen die Fingerkuppen ab. 

Weiß auch gar nicht ob ich gewillt bin,  noch weiter Geld in die Geschichte zu investieren und einfach auf zwar sehr unpraktische aber warme Ski-Handschuhe zurückgreife.

Trotzdem würde mich ein vergleich zu anderen ~preisgleichen Modellen interessieren


----------



## pgs (24. Februar 2013)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> specialized subzero. mit innenhandschuhen. trotzdem guter griff an lenker u bremse. auch fürs skifahren geeignet.



ACK. Innenhandschuh bis 0°C. Außenhandschuh darunter (sonst verkochst du). Beide kombiniert hab ich noch nie probieren müssen.

mfg, pgs


----------



## Dreck Jack (24. Februar 2013)

beim Motocross und Enduro benutzen wir Neoprenhandschuhe für den Segelsport, die halten richtig warm auch wenn sie naß sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (24. Februar 2013)

Dreck Jack schrieb:


> beim Motocross und Enduro benutzen wir Neoprenhandschuhe für den Segelsport, die halten richtig warm auch wenn sie naß sind.



ja ne is klar! W nix rein kommt, kommt auch nix raus! Da wird es zwangsläufig innen kalt. Bitte dran denken, dass die Hände des ein oder anderen in warmen Handschuhen auch mehr oder weniger schwitzen. Und wenn der Handschuh mal feucht innen ist, reicht auch nur schon der geringste Zug, der durch das Material nach innen dringt zum frieren!

Habe hier auch ein paar Neopren Handschuhe, habe es mit Seidehandschuhen innen probiert, aber auch da wird es sehr schnell kalt.


----------



## MucPaul (24. Februar 2013)

Komme gerade von einer 4std Bike Tour zurück. Im Münchner Umland hatte es ca. -6°C.
Kalte Finger hatte ich nicht. Im Gegenteil.
Handschuhe: Crane Sports für EUR 5,99 vom Aldi im letzten Jahr.
Original von mir bis -27°C getestet mit Thermometer am Radl. Die Dinger halten besser warm als die für EUR 59,90 von Reusch.  

Ditto die Langlauf-Softshell mit Unterhemd und 1 Bike shirt drunter. Top warm. Von Crane Sports vom Aldi im letzten Jahr.
In der Vaude Softshell habe ich immer gefroren, und die war 7x so teuer. 

Verkehrte Welt.  

"Wenn jeder wüßte, wie gut Aldi ist, dann hätte sie jeder"


----------



## era (24. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer 4std Bike Tour zurück. Im Münchner Umland hatte es ca. -6°C.
> Kalte Finger hatte ich nicht. Im Gegenteil.
> Handschuhe: Crane Sports für EUR 5,99 vom Aldi im letzten Herbst.
> Die Dinger halten besser warm als die für EUR 59,90 von Reusch.
> ...



Neh Neh du... kauf du mal Vaude .. xD

Nicht daß es sonst noch für Reifen reichen könnte.
Falls jetzt jeder zum Aldi laufen würde, dann hätten die nicht genug doofe.
120 DM für ein paar Handschuhe.. ist doch verrückt oder ?


----------



## MucPaul (24. Februar 2013)

era schrieb:


> Neh Neh du... kauf du mal Vaude .. xD
> 
> Nicht daÃ es sonst noch fÃ¼r Reifen reichen kÃ¶nnte.
> Falls jetzt jeder zum Aldi laufen wÃ¼rde, dann hÃ¤tten die nicht genug doofe.
> 120 DM fÃ¼r ein paar Handschuhe.. ist doch verrÃ¼ckt oder ?




Tja verrÃ¼ckt ist das schon. Ist mir schon hÃ¤ufig aufgefallen.
Bei der Euro EinfÃ¼hrung hatte sich schlagartig das Gehalt halbiert. Die Preise im Laden sind aber praktisch gleich geblieben. Nur die WÃ¤hrung hat sich geÃ¤ndert.
Ein StÃ¼ck Kuchen frÃ¼her DM 2,69, heute â¬uro 2,69 
Ditto bei den Handschuhen. Nur beim Gehalt, da wird geknausert bis zum Erbrechen.

Die Sachen von Aldi sind meiner Erfahrung nach vielleicht nicht konkurrenzfÃ¤hig mit den aktuellen Erfindungen von Goretex oder North Face, aber sie sind absolut vergleichbar zu Vorjahresmodellen der Top-Hersteller. Einzig bei Schnitt und Form gibt es da leider manchmal Probleme und man muss auf die nÃ¤chste Aktionswoche warten und hoffen.

Und das sage ich als (ehemaliger) Markenfetischist!!


----------



## era (24. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Tja verrückt ist das schon. Ist mir schon häufig aufgefallen.
> Bei der Euro Einführung hatte sich schlagartig das Gehalt halbiert. Die Preise im Laden sind aber praktisch gleich geblieben. Nur die Währung hat sich geändert.
> Ein Stück Kuchen früher DM 2,69, heute uro 2,69
> Ditto bei den Handschuhen. Nur beim Gehalt, da wird geknausert bis zum Erbrechen.
> ...


also ich finde meine schwarzen handschuhe recht spacy ..
Optik find ich supi.
Mir gefallen oft die ganz neuen handschuhe nicht so oder die was mir gefallen sind in einer anderen preislage.
Schnitt und Form find ich bei denen letztlich nahezu perfekt und ich schmale lange finger und sie passen mir in L.
Bei mir geht ja auch schon mal was kaputt. Deswegen wäre es sehr schade falls ich Teure Handschuhe dafür verwenden würde, die ich nicht so einfach ersetzen könnte.


----------



## MucPaul (25. Februar 2013)

buller schrieb:


> Hi
> Also die craft Handschuhe habe ich jetzt ein Wochenende probiert und kann deine Aussage nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Gefahren bei - 5C° etwa 15 Minuten.
> ...



Ich will ja nicht nörgeln, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Radzubehörhersteller nicht so richtig den Dreh raus haben mit Winterhandschuhen. Wenn die schon bei -5°C schwächeln ist das echt schwach. Bei den Temperaturen fangen die Skisachen überhaupt erst an.

Schau' Dich mal bei Snowboard-Herstellern um nach 2by2 Snowboard Handschuhen. Da sind 2x2 Finger zusammengepackt und wegen der Snowboards sind die Finger einzeln beweglich. Ich bin jahrelang mit meinen Zieners GoreTex gefahren/geboarded. Das ging in Hintertux bei -30°C problemlos. Dann Carbonschiene oben raus und rauf aufs Bike. Kein Problem, keine kalten Finger.


----------



## ansgar1 (25. Februar 2013)

Meine Handschuhe ziehe ich im Haus an, so dass sie warm sind (vorzugsweise von der Heizung), dann sind sie beim Fahren auch schön warm. Bei dicken reinen Winterhandschuhen habe ich das Problem, dass Schweiß für ein unangenehmes Tragegefühl und Kälzt sorgt


----------



## buller (25. Februar 2013)

Hi

Das Problem bei Bikehandschuhen sehe ich darin das die Herstellers versuchen so dünn wie möglich zu bauen. Damit man weiterhin Bewegungsfreiheit hat. 

Skihandschuhe habe ich auch hier,die guten aus'm Tchibo. Halten auch schön warm, aber ich möchte die klobigen Dinger einfach nicht mehr haben. 

Null Gefühl und die sind so groß das ich schon fast die schalt und bremshebel verstellen müsste.


----------



## surftiger84 (25. Februar 2013)

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Gore Windstopper Handschuhen gemacht, die eigentlich fürs Laufen gedacht sind. Ich weiß auch nicht, was daran anders/besser ist als bei der bike Variante, aber die passen einfach besser und ich hab darin quasi nie kalte Hände. So ähnlich wie die hier http://www.sport-schuster.de/Traini...ore-Running-Wear-Mythos-SO-Gloves-Gelb-8.html. Nur meine sind etwas älter und haben statt der Silikon-Punkte in der Handinnenfläche aufgenähte Verstärkungsaufsätze


----------



## buller (4. März 2013)

Hi 

Also ich habe heute mal die Firewall XT getestet. 
-2°C etwa 20 Minuten gefahren. 

Ich hatte keine kalten Finger und auch nicht das Gefühl das der Handschuh kälter wird. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei längerer fahrt die Finger eher wärmer werden. 

Die Handschuhe sind nicht so riesig wie Ski Handschuhe aber doch größer als ich dachte. 

Ich habe normalerweise die Größe L. bei den Firewalls  musste ich Größe M nehmen. 
Netter Nebeneffekt war das die in der Größe  gerade sehr günstig bei amazon zu bekommen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

